# Black Ops on 360 tonight anyone?



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Just a thought does anyone fancy some black ops tonight on the live ? My GT is nitef1re & I'll be online in a bit (when my daughters gone sleep) add your GT in this thread if your interested and if we get enough people we should set up a DW private game with only us lot in it? Any thoughts? Either that or party up & play some team games? Any ideas?


----------

